
How to Build a Culture of Delivery with Lean DevOps - jacksonpollock
https://cto.ai/blog/build-a-culture-of-delivery-with-lean-devops/
======
dkaltner
DevOps is such a buzz word today that it's very refreshing to see an article
talking about DevOps and it as it is: A company culture first

Great article!

